# PLEASE...I Need Help.....Ticking too Loud???



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

So.....I know that the FSI engine normally makes its ticking noise.

The HPFP is ticking louder than normal. 

It is resonating through the exhaust of the Car. I checked the exhaust, nothing is loose.

The best way to describe it, it sounds as if the HPFP is running dry.

The noise can only be heard on idle.

I already took it to the dealership for a diagnosis and nothing turned up, they even tried to convince me that the car was normal.

The 2007 GLI is lower on power, it stumbles on acceleration and the turbo spools a little louder. As if its working to get the car moving.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Description of noise*

HPFP Resonting out of exhaust!.


Tick,Tick,Tick,Tick, Tick tttttttttttttt, ti, ti, ti,ti, tick tick tick.

Also low on power.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cam follower? Low oil? Metal line vibrating?


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*One Thing is Possible*

Could the plunger have punched through the follower? And now the follower is bouncing between the cam-lobes and the spring?

Whats a metal liner?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I was thinking maybe a fuel or brake line may be tapping against something. Probably not as likely though.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Can the HPFP ever run dry;*

I was thinking that there might be something wrong with the low pressure fuel pump. 

There is not enough fuel being pump into the Hpfp fuel pump. 

About 5,000 Miles ago, I put some Gumout All In One into the Fuel system.

I was attempting to clean out some carbon deposits. 

I might have caused a fuel-line blockage; and now the HPFP is being starved?:banghead:


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have access to a vcds cable to scan for codes? You could also check the fuel pressure with one.


----------



## kylegti07 (Apr 4, 2012)

hey check ur cam follower if u havent already correct me if im wrong but the gum out stuff shouldnt have done anything to cause a blockage or free and carbon.... all the carbon is on our valves do to our direct injection and our fuel systems are usually pristine because of using premium gas which is usually filtered enough from the pump. i had loud ticking on my 07 gti and turned out to be a busted through cam follower that would cause fuel cuts and a struggling to get going feeling, easyiest way to check ur follower and cam revision is to pull off the odd octagonal shaped cover plate that is at the right of the fuel pump should be 6 or 7 t30 torx screws. check ur cam revision to make sure you have the two piece one


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

There was a recall/campaign for rattling fuel lines.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*I don't have one yet/*

Well...unfortunately I don't have anything to diagnose the car; and I took it to Buyers Volkswagen last Thursday.

The dealership was actually real nice about letting me have a discount off of the original $98 because they couldn't find anything. 

I want to get a VCDS cable from Ross-tech as soon as I'm in the market.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Well, Well, Well....A relief to know that its not my imagination.*

 Hey man...I'll even give you a more in depth description of what I'm hearing and experiencing (every now and then).

1. When you open the driver side door of the car, you'll hear a faint buzz (The pump priming itself).


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Sorry I hit enter by accident.*

Now whenever I open the driver side door;

Instead of getting the normal buzz, I now hear a slurping sound. Think of somebody slurping a 
beverage through a half empty cup. 

You know what a hydraulic cam sounds like when its not filled with oil? 

 Or what a "cammed" muscle car sounds like? "Tap,Tap Tappetty Tap, Tap, Tap" 

When hydraulic cams are not filled with oil, they make the cool tapping noise (From the tappets). That's what I'm hearing out of the exhaust, it sounds like hpfp is being starved of fuel.Whats worse, is that when I took it to the dealership to have it diagnosed, no codes turned in.

Oh...and throttle response seems to have gotten a little worse.


----------



## albinorineo (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you had the HPFP out recently, shortly before this instance? Make sure everything is as tight as it should be. Make sure the relief valve is closed all the way, nipple at the 5 o'clock position looking at the HPFP, so air isn't being drawn in. Make sure the banjo bolt on the fuel line at the 6 o'clock is tight on the line also. Finally make sure the sensor on the top is plugged in/not twisted. Cam follower checked? Post a video/soundclip will also aid in diagnosis.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*well actually...*

I've never done work on the car with my own hands....

I just went to ask the service department of Buyers Volkswagen....
Am kind of upset with the Department. 

When I had them perform the diagnostic, they did everything but check the fuel-rail pressure levels.
(Which I though would be apart of diagnostic check). 

They told me physically checking the HPFP was impossible because of the immense pressure.:sly:

I don't think I have the newer HPFP with the shrader valve.

However, I thought I saw a topic concerning European-car diagnostic systems; and how they should let you take live data from the engine operating to compare it to factory standards.

:facepalm:WHY couldn't Volkswagen have done that procedure. Perhaps they just pulled the codes without the live software stream.

Otherwise, I'll have to wait until the problem gets worse. 
In fact, driving home today, 3rd gear - 4th gear, 2,200rpm (moderate-acceleration and load) the engine stumbled again and felt like it was about to cut-off. 

I and YOU definitely know something is up with the fuel-pump. Its just the matter of getting the dealership to see the blasted problem before the CEL has to come on. 

The STUPID CEL light won't come on to let me know because the stumbling is so light and every-now-and-then.

By the time it finally comes on, it may be too late and I will have to pay out of pocket for the damage. Very Vexing.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

They can check fuel rail pressure for sure. 

What did they do to try to diagnose the problem? In guessing just checked for codes. That's usually the case. 

They will do more if you specifically ask but will have to pay for it...like if you ask them to check the cam follower.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

Well they just convinced me that there was nothing wrong with the car.

I had asked for them to check all of the boost components (I can hear a faint hissing sound from the engine).

Most importantly, I needed the dealership to feel the effects I was feeling out of the car. 

-The engine stumbles every now and then.
-


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Where are you located


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

I am in Columbus, OHio (East)

Not to far away from Buyers Volkswagen off of Broad Street


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

MichaelMOBIL1r said:


> I am in Columbus, OHio (East)
> 
> Not to far away from Buyers Volkswagen off of Broad Street


I'm in Cleveland. I wish you were closer, I have a vag-com and tools.


----------



## albinorineo (Feb 25, 2012)

Solid advice here... so take it with a grain of salt...force their hand. Unplug the pressure sensor on the top and it'll throw a CEL, forcing them to pull the HPFP and see whats up. Just make sure to plug it back up before you take it in.


----------



## JenMkv (Mar 28, 2012)

*Engine cutting out*



MichaelMOBIL1r said:


> Well they just convinced me that there was nothing wrong with the car.
> 
> I had asked for them to check all of the boost components (I can hear a faint hissing sound from the engine).
> 
> ...


I am having this same problem. Maybe it is the MAF, that is what is wrong with mine. I am going through gas like crazy. My car also goes thru oil fast as well which I hear is typical for an mkV gti. 
When I am on cruise or accelerating it does a quick shudder back like it is going to die, lasts less than a second, then its fine. It will do it a few times a drive. Sometimes in multiple spurts.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

JenMkv said:


> I am having this same problem. Maybe it is the MAF, that is what is wrong with mine. I am going through gas like crazy. My car also goes thru oil fast as well which I hear is typical for an mkV gti.
> When I am on cruise or accelerating it does a quick shudder back like it is going to die, lasts less than a second, then its fine. It will do it a few times a drive. Sometimes in multiple spurts.


Cool...And I mean reallly Cool

We're in the same boat now...:laugh:

Now... is your engines diesel tick a lot harsher than what it normal sounds. 

Does it sound like a dry hydraulic cam getting tapped

I've though about it some more, the car seems to be getting a little rougher at idle too.

HAPPY THanks GIving MAn:wave:


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Post a video of the sound/issue it could help us help you better.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*I'm sorry to Dissapoint*



bryanviper said:


> Post a video of the sound/issue it could help us help you better.


I am sorry to dissapoint, but I don't have a camera .


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

Is it normal ticking on cold start but when the engine warms 5-10 minutes it sounds more like a diesel truck?


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

Chadd said:


> Is it normal ticking on cold start but when the engine warms 5-10 minutes it sounds more like a diesel truck?


The diesel-tick sounds a lot harsher than what it should.
You can only hear the tappet sound when your in the car at idle though.

The best way I can describe the sound: "tap-tttttt-tap-tap". 

It sounds like what you would hear out of a hydraulic-cam tappet running dry.
Also:::
The rythm is in sync with the HPFP ticking; which leads me to think that the follower may be punched through.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

MichaelMOBIL1r said:


> The diesel-tick sounds a lot harsher than what it should.
> You can only hear the tappet sound when your in the car at idle though.
> 
> The best way I can describe the sound: "tap-tttttt-tap-tap".
> ...


That tapping sound its from the fuel lines hitting under the car, its a common issue on the GTI's


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Wow...It sure causes a lot of ruckess.*



bryanviper said:


> That tapping sound its from the fuel lines hitting under the car, its a common issue on the GTI's


Can it really be that loud. 

Actually, I should ask: 

Can a loose fuel line cause a change in flow. Maybe the line is unhinged somewhere; only for it not to let the fuel reach the engine the way it should?

Anyways, the engine is still stumbling and I was wondering: what kind of MAF cleaner is approved for Volkswagen's MAF sensor.

Alot of people use CRC.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

MichaelMOBIL1r said:


> Can it really be that loud.
> 
> Actually, I should ask:
> 
> ...


If its more like a thumping sound and you hear it inside your car from the glove compartment area then thats probably the fuel lines. lots of people have that sound myself included. I think some people have put some sort of foam behind the lines to stop the sound.

I dont think this would be related to any sort of fuel cuts if you are having those when you get on the gas. Is it stumbling while driving when you get on it or do you mean it sounds a little rough while idling the car?


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

bryanviper said:


> If its more like a thumping sound and you hear it inside your car from the glove compartment area then thats probably the fuel lines. lots of people have that sound myself included. I think some people have put some sort of foam behind the lines to stop the sound.
> 
> I dont think this would be related to any sort of fuel cuts if you are having those when you get on the gas. Is it stumbling while driving when you get on it or do you mean it sounds a little rough while idling the car?


The car stumbles on moderate acceleration. 

Sometimes, it is a very light stumble. Light enough that it can be difficult to tell apart from the car going over a rough surface.

Less often occurring, are the real stumbles that can felt through the steering wheel; and while I am going up a grade in third to fourth gear. 

 the stumbles happen most at around 1,800-2,500 RPM. My throttle is a lot less sensitive and the engine will sometimes stumble steadily at around 70mph in 6th gear.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

In that case, as others have probably mentioned there are a few things to look at & change to see if it fixes your issue.

- Fuel Filter (VW says it does not need to be changed, I personally think its BS because when the filter gets dirty less fuel flow so less fuel for the engine which could cause cut outs/power loss etc. Get it changed its not very expensive.

- Cam Follower - Check to see the condition of it and since your in there you might as well change it as the part is not very expensive to begin with. 

- Spark Plugs/Coils, if they have not been done in a while it may be time to change them it will only help out and probably improve fuel economy if your current ones are older.

Those are some suggestions, if you search for any of those on their forum you will find much more info about them & even DIY's


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, def check the above items. It's possible that the sound and stumble are unrelated. Meaning, the sound could be the fuel lines and the stumble could be the coil packs.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*scan*

go to the vag-com and find someone in your area with a scanner. could help a lot.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

gmikel said:


> go to the vag-com and find someone in your area with a scanner. could help a lot.


Just a quick question (Perhaps the last)

When I took it to the dealership, they couldn't find anything. I am guessing that they pulled the codes. 

The last time I checked with an APRtuning technician, he told me that VAG-Com could detect alot of things the scanners (Possibly those used by Volkswagen) can not detect. 

The dealership had done everything BUT check the fuel rail pressure. They told me they couldn;t because of the immense pressure. 

I could have sworn that there was a function in the scanners that allowed you to check live data from the engine. I don't think they did that, and they didn't find anything. 

I've got some reference from a guy named Cowan that can help me find the source of the power loss. 

I'll follow your advice though. THanks everyone. 

Heck, I might even have a bad-master cylinder from a while back.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

1 thing you can do is take a VW Tech on a ride with you and show him what it does. I have done that in the past when I was trying to get my Mechtronics unit replaced and they ended up replacing it for me.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Update for ya then!*



JenMkv said:


> I am having this same problem. Maybe it is the MAF, that is what is wrong with mine. I am going through gas like crazy. My car also goes thru oil fast as well which I hear is typical for an mkV gti.
> When I am on cruise or accelerating it does a quick shudder back like it is going to die, lasts less than a second, then its fine. It will do it a few times a drive. Sometimes in multiple spurts.


Well, after some toggling around on the internet, I was convinced form my original theory that the HPFP was the source of the noise (I began to think of the rattling fuel line problem)

Recently though, , I opened the door to listen to the outside noise of the engine, the FSI diesel tick and all;;;and I found that the HPFP tick was right in sync with the tapping noise I'm hearing. 

I got out of the car and put my ear to the HPFP, and found that it was hacking. 

The Volkswagen reps won't do anything because they have a policy against opening the engine.:screwy:


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there another dealer you could go to? I'm not sure what that policy means. They don't have to open the engine to check any of that. It might be worth it to pay the $50 or whatever it costs for them to check the cam follower if you are unable to do it yourself. 

Also worth the money to pick up a vcds cable to check for codes.


----------



## Reedysgti (Jan 31, 2014)

Very old thread but I have a similar issue with my mk6 GTI here in Australia. Loud ticking noise and engine stumbles at low rpm's either moving or stood still. When the ticking goes the engine runs smooth. Ticking is coming from the HPFP or in that area.
Did you ever get yours fixed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

Reedysgti said:


> Very old thread but I have a similar issue with my mk6 GTI here in Australia. Loud ticking noise and engine stumbles at low rpm's either moving or stood still. When the ticking goes the engine runs smooth. Ticking is coming from the HPFP or in that area.
> Did you ever get yours fixed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My problem was a stretched cam chain. A specialist diagnosed and fixed. 40,000 miles later the stumble and noise are back. I know the problem but not the root cause.


----------



## Reedysgti (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you mate, good luck. Mine is with a VW specialist as we speak trying to figure out what is going on. I'm kind of hoping it is a HPFP and not something more serious.

We probably have slightly different symptoms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reedysgti (Jan 31, 2014)

Got the car back, fuel pressures are all good. The stumbling was confirmed though to the loud ticking from the HPFP but when he ran logs the readings were all good. Might just change out the pump to see if it fixes it but with the car running fine I might just be waisting money and not sure whether something is causing the pump to tick or it's the pump itself.....


Ozzy


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Reedysgti said:


> Got the car back, fuel pressures are all good. The stumbling was confirmed though to the loud ticking from the HPFP but when he ran logs the readings were all good. Might just change out the pump to see if it fixes it but with the car running fine I might just be waisting money and not sure whether something is causing the pump to tick or it's the pump itself.....
> 
> 
> Ozzy


Heres the video of my very similar sound, yours sounds like this? any thoughts?


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Check the simple things first if you have not already.

Oil level
Cam Follower
If you rev & hold the rps a little higher does it go away?
Any engine codes? Scan with Vag Com




2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Heres the video of my very similar sound, yours sounds like this? any thoughts?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

bryanviper said:


> Check the simple things first if you have not already.
> 
> Oil level
> Cam Follower
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Checked all of the above, all normal and car runs ok, just the sound sometimes gets me paranoid.

Oil level check.
Cam follower check, already swapped 3 months ago, the old one was ok.
Reving it makes the sound go away, or it isnt noticeable, no loud ticking or metal sounds at upper revs.
Scanned with Vag Com, by those days only fault is a random misfire that I cant notice. 

thx again


----------



## 01greengti (Jun 28, 2019)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Heres the video of my very similar sound, yours sounds like this? any thoughts?


My ‘06 A3 2.0t FSI sounds like your video. What was the diagnosis and did you ever fix it, and how?


----------

